# كتاب عن زيوت التزييت جدا رائع ...



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2010)

*
كتاب جدا رائع عن زيوت التزييت وتصنيعها والمضافات التي تضاف عليها أرجو أن يفيدكم ...

Lubricant​_Base​_Oil​_Wax​_Processing

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c29b88
*​أرجو الرد ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## serwan4 (7 أغسطس 2010)

thank u


----------



## mimfarahat (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكرة أخي العزيز - كتاب جميل جداً


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 أغسطس 2010)

منورين وكل الهلا


----------



## chemicaleng (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم المشرف المميز مهندس المحبة 
اشكرك على الرابط للكتاب المميز كما عودتنا دائما 
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أغسطس 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم المشرف المميز مهندس المحبة
> اشكرك على الرابط للكتاب المميز كما عودتنا دائما
> جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك



شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وبارك الله فيك وفي مسعاك ومنور معانا ...


----------



## المهندسه مفاز السي (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng.zahid (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور على المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.zahid (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور على المجهود...لكن الرابط لايعمل ...يرجى اعادة التحميل لطفا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكووور على المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

zahidmetal قال:


> مشكوور على المجهود...لكن الرابط لايعمل ...يرجى اعادة التحميل لطفا



تم التأكد من الرابط وهو يعمل يرجى فتح الرابط في متصفح أخر إذا لم يعمل لديك وبالتوفيق ...​


----------



## مروة البقري (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا واتمنى ان استفيد من معلوماتك وخبراتك في مجال زيوت التزييت.بارك الله فيك ورعاك


----------



## Tango-Barca (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر اخي الكريم وانشاالله تتم الاستفادة


----------



## توفيق قيس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي عن زيوت التزييت فزودوني بكل مايخص زيوت التزييت [

اريد معرفه الاضافات التي تمنع الصدا في زيوت التزييت ساعدووووووووووني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

